# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  مذكرة شيك ضمان

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*مذكرة شيك ضمان* 
*شيك ضمان( خيانه ائئتمان)


محكمة الابتدائية 


دائرةالجنح المستأنفة





مذكرةبدفاع السيد/ 00000000 متهم


ضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


الخصمالسيد/ المدعى بالحقالمدني 


فيالدعوى رقم لسنة جنح مستأنفة


جلسة / /


***


الاتهام:- أقام المدعى بالحق المدني الجنحة رقم لسنة جنح ( )بموجب صحيفة جنحة مباشرة موقعةمن محام ومعلنة قانونا للمتهم يبتغى الاتى:-


أولا:-معاقبة المتهم بتوقيع أقصى العقوبة الواردة بنص المادة 340 عقوبات لأنه فييوم / / / بدائرة ( )أؤتمن المتهم على ورقة ممضاة (شيك بمبلغ ج جنيه كضمان لحين الوفاء بسداد دينمعين ( أقساط البنك) فأختلسها لنفسه وأستغلها كسند دين على الطالب واعتبر بذلكخائنا للأمانة مما نتج عن ذلك حصول ضرر مادي للطالب


ثانيا:-إلزام المتهم بأن يؤدى للطالب مبلغ على سبيل التعويض المدني المؤقت للرجوع فيما يراه مع إلزامه بالمصروفاتومقابل أتعاب المحاماة 0


الوقائع:-حسبما يستبين من صحيفة الجنحة المباشرة أن جاء بها أن الاتى:-


حيث أنالطالب والمعلن إليه الأول مقيمان بقرية واحدة وتربطهم ببعضهما صلة قرابة حيث أنالطالب زوج نجلته المعلن إليه وابن عمه0


وحيثقام الطالب بشراء سيارة ميكروبا ( تويتا ديزل – 14 راكب ) من بنك التنميةوالائتمان الزراعي ب ( فرع )وحيث أن البنك الزم الطالب بإحضار ضامنين لضمان سداد أقساط السيارة للبنك وكانالمعلن إليه الأول احد الضامنين حيث أن المعلن إليه الأول وأخر ويدعى ( ) قد اخذ على الطالب شيكين الواحدمنهما بمبلغ (50000ج ) خمسين الف جنيه وقام الطالب بتحرير الشيكين والتوقيع عليهاضمانا لها حتى يقوم بسداد البنك 0 وحيث طلب الطالب المعلن إليه الأول برد الشيكالذي طرفه مرارا وتكرارا إلا انه ماطل في إعطاء الحق لأهله ورد الأمانة إلىأصحابها واختلسها لنفسه أضرارا بالطالب وعليه قام بتحرير المحضر رقم لسنة أدارى والذي اثبت فيه قيامالمعلن إليه الأول بفعل اختلاس الشيك لنفسه وسأل فيه الضامن الثاني كشاهد وقدمالشيك الذي كان بحوزته هو الأخر ذات الورقة وبذات الصفات وأكد صحة ادعاء الطالببذلك تحريات المباحث التي أثبتت صحة الواقعة المبلغ بها من الطالب 0


وحيث أنالطالب فوجىء بالمعلن إليه الأول وقد رفع ضده جنحة شيك بمبلغ (50000ج ) يدعى فيهبأن الطالب مدين له بهذا المبلغ قيمة هذا الشيك في حين أن الواقعة والحقيقة غيرذلك 0 لان الطالب كان قد أؤتمن المعلن إليه الأول على هذا الشيك كضمان لحين الوفاءبسداد دين معين ( أقساط البنك ) إلا انه اختلسه لنفسه0


الأمرالذي يكون معه المعلن إليه الأول خائنا للأمانة وتسبب في إلحاق الأضرار بالطالبويكون مسئولا عن هذه الأضرار ومرتكب الجريمة المنصوص عليها بالمادة 340 عقوباتويحق معه أن يدعى مدنيا بمبلغ 2001 ج على سبيل التعويض المؤقت الذي لحق الطالب منجزاء هذا الفعل وطلب عقابه بالمادة 340 ع وأنهى صحيفة الجنحة المباشر بتوقيع أقصىالعقوبة المنصوص عليها بالمادة 340 ع وطلب تعويض مؤقت قدره 2001 ج 0


الدفاع


* وحيثانه قد نصت المادة 340 عقوبات على الاتى:-- كل من ائتمن على ورقة ممضاة آو مختومةعلى بياض فخان الامانه وكتب في البياض الذي فوق الختم أو الإمضاء سند دين أومخالصة أو غير ذلك من السندات والتمسكات آلتي يترتب عليها حصول ضرر لنفس صاحبالإمضاء أو الختم أو لماله عوقب بالحبس ويكمن أن يزاد عليه غرامة لا تتجاوز خمسينجنيها مصريا.


وفىحالة ما إذا لم تكن الورقة الممضاة آو المختومة على بياض مسلمة إلى الخائن وإنماأستحصل عليها بآي طريقة كانت فإنه يعد مزورا ويعاقب بعقوبة التزوير.


* وحيثإن مناط التجريم والركن المادي في هذه الجريمة هو شيك صحيح صلبا وتوقيعا ولا مناطلتطبيق نص المادة سالفة الذكر عليه لأنها جاءت على سبيل الحصر 0


وتداولتالجنحة سالفة الذكر على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات إمام محكمة أول درجة وطلبالمدعى بالحق المدني ضم المحضر الادارى رقم لسنة أدارى ( )الذي تم حفظه ادريا كسند للجنحةالمرفوعة من المدعى بالحق المدني وقدم المتهم صورة رسمية من جنحة الشيك رقم لسنة جنح ( ) والتي قضى فيها حضورنا بمعاقبةالمدعى بالحق المدني كمتهم بعقوبة الحبس من محكمة أول درجة 0


إلا أنذات المحكمة حكمت في الجنحة المباشرة جنحة خيانة الأمانة المرفوعة من المدعى بالحقالمدني ضد المتهم بحبس المتهم في جنحة خيانة الأمانة مع أن محكمة أول درجة قد صدرتضد المدعى بالحق المدني عقوبة عن اقترافه جريمة إعطاء شيك بدون رصيد وعن ذاتالواقعة ذاتها 0


* الأمرالذي يستحق وقفه قانونية حيث أن ذات المحكمة بذات الهيئة الموقرة كانت قد أدانتالمدعى بالحق المدني كمتهم عن ذات الشيك بعقوبة الحبس وصدرت حكم مخالف لحكمها فيذات الواقعة بان أدانت المتهم في جريمة خيانة الأمانة عن ذات الشيك محل الجنحة وهوالدليل المادي لها بإدانته كمقترف لفعل إصدار شيك بدون رصيد مما يتعين معه بصددحكمين متعارضين تماما في واقعة واحدة ولم تحكم ببراءة المدعى بالحق المدني كمصدرللشيك محل الجنحتين سألفى الذكر0


كما لميضم الجنحتين ليصدر فيهما حكم قضائي لا يتناقض مع بعضه 0


فلايعقل أن يؤثم القانون المتهم في جريمة إعطاء شيك بدون رصيد 0


وفى ذاتالوقعة تقضى المحكمة بمعاقبة المدعى بالحق المدني في جنحة الشيك بمعاقبته كخائنللأمانة في جنحة اخرىعن ذات الشيك دون أن تضم الجنحتين لبعضهما وموضوع الجريمةالدليل المادي فيه واحد وهو الشيك محل الجنحتين0


ثانيا:-جاء بصحيفة الجنحة المباشرة بان هذا الشيك الصحيح صلبا وتوقيعا واعترف المدعىبالحق المدني بذلك بصحيفة الجنحة المباشرة بأن هذا الشيك كان كأداة ائتمان وليسأداة وفاء كضمان لسداد أقساط لبنك التنمية مقابل شراء المدعى بالحق المدني سيارةميكروبا تويتا من بنك الائتمان الزراعي بكفر أبراش فإذا ما أفاد البنك أن المدعىبالحق المدني / صابر عبد النبي عبد الصادق الخ ولى لم يتعامل مع البنك سالف الذكرفي بيع أو شراء فبذلك ينهار الدليل المادي على أن هذا الشيك مناط الجنحتين متضاربيالأحكام من انه كأداة ضمان أو ائتمان 0


وقدتعلمنا من فكر الهيئة الموقرة أن الشيك هو أداة وفاء بديلا عن النقود وليس أداةائتمان أو ضمان وألا فقد الشيك قيمته الاقتصادية التي عززها القانون بان جرم إساءةاستخدامها وجعلها وسيلة خداع حتى يظل محتفظ بقيمته كوسيلة قانونية بديلة للنقودلتيسير الحركة الاقتصادية ولتنشيط السوق


وحيث أنتعريف الشيك بإيجاز ينضح من الاتى:-


الشيكهو أداة دفع ووفاء ومستحق الأداء لدى الإطلاع عليه وهو بديل للنقود 0


والشيكهو ورقة تتضمن شروطا وبنود معينة ذات نموذج قد استقر عليه العرف والقانون والقضاءوأضفى عليه المشرع حماية جنائية لكونه بديل للنقود لتيسير المعاملات التجاريةوالمدنية 0


* وقداستقر العرف والقضاء على إن الشيك هو محرر مكتوب وفق أوضاع شكلية تضمن الاتى:-


1- أمرمن الساحب إلى المسحوب عليه يكون غالبا احد البنوك 0


2- بانيدفع المسحوب عليه للمستفيد أو لحامله مبلغا معينا من النقود 0


3-ويتم الصرف في تاريخ معين و بمجرد الإطلاع عليه 0


4-كما اطفي المشرع عقوبة جنائية وفقا لنص المادة 337 عقوبات على الساحب الذي يصدرشيكا لا يقابله رصيد 0


5-حيث إن الشيك هو أداة وفاء يقوم مقام النقود في المعاملات 0


*وحيث أن أنواع الشيكات هي الاتى:- 1- الشيك البنكي -2- الشيك الخطى – 3- شيك المسافر


( يخرجعن نطاق الحماية الجنائية )-4- الشيك البريدي (( يخرج عن نطاق الحماية الجنائية )


*كما أن الشروط اللازمة لصحة الشيك هي الاتى:-


1- اسمالساحب -2- البنك المسحوب عليه -3- المستفيد -4- المبلغ -5- التاريخ-6- الأمربالدفع


7-توقيع الساحب 0


*كما يستوي أن يكون الشيك مطبوع أو مكتوب على النموذج الذي أعدته البنوك بما يعرفبدفاتر الشيكات كما يستوي إن يكتب بخط اليد للساحب أو لشخص أخر أو بالآلة الكاتبةطالما توافرت له شروط الشيك المتعارف عليه عرفا وقضاء وقانونا حتى يحظى بالحمايةالجنائية التي توفرها المادة 337 عقوبات بشرط أن يكون توقيع الساحب عليه صحيحا 0


* متىتتحقق جريمة أعطاء شيك بدون رصيد ؟


* تتحققجريمة أعطاء شيك بدون رصيد


1- إذاأعطى الساحب للمستفيد شيك لا يقابله رصيد اى ليس له مقابل وفاء قابل للسحب منالمسحوب عليه 0


2- إذاأعطى الساحب للمستفيد شيك ثم قام بسحب الرصيد من المسحوب عليه


3- إذاأعطى الساحب للمستفيد شيك ثم قام بسحب مبلغ من الرصيد من المسحوب عليه بحيث إنالباقي لا يفي بقيمة الشيك 0


وحيث أنأركان جريمة الشيك قد توافرت أركانها الآتية:-


1-الركن المادي: -


( أ )تحرير شيك 0 ( ب ) تسليمه للمستفيد 0 ( ج ) ليس له رصيد قائم وقابل للسحب بمجردالإطلاع عليه 0( د ) ويتعين أن يكون الرصيد مبلغا من النقود 0


2-الركن المعنوي:-


يتوافرالركن المعنوي بتوافر القصد العام فإذا ما توافر القصد الجنائي فلا عبرة بعد ذلكبالأسباب أو البواعث التي دفعت المتهم إلى إصدار شيك بدون رصيد أو التي دفعته إلىسحب الرصيد بعد إعطاء الشيك أو إصدار الأمر بعدم الدفع 0


كما أنالشيك محل الجنحتين مناط التجريم لا ينطبق عليه شيك الضمان لان شيك الضمان ؟


1- هوالشيك الذي خلا من المبلغ أو تحديد المبلغ 0


2- إذاتم الجمع بين صقتى المستفيد والمسحوب عليه 0


ولم نجدبصحيفة جنحة خيانة الأمانة أن أفاد المدعى بالحق المدني بان الشيك كان قد خلا منالمبلغ أو تحديد المبلغ 0


أو تمالجمع بين صفتي المستفيد والمسحوب عليه 0


* بلخلت الأوراق تماما من هذا الشيك محل التجريم وهو الدليل والركن المادي المعول عليه


كما أنالمدعى بالحق المدني لم يطعن على هذا الشيك بالتزوير صلبا أو توقيعا بل اقر بذلكتماما بصحيفة الجنحة المباشرة 0


* وكلما قدمه المدعى بالحق المدني ورقة غير رسمية وغير ممهورة بأي خاتم قانوني لاشى جهةبنكية بان المواطن / الخ ولى قامبسداد جميع أقساط السيارة لبنك كفر أبراش ولم نجد بهذه الورقة اى اسم للمدعى بالحقالمدني وهو المدعو /


* ولمنجد بهذه الورقة اسم بنك التنمية أو ما يفيد رسميا بخاتم أو شعار بان هذه الورقةمن اى بنك 0


كمااستقرت إحكام محكمة النقض في الكثير من إحكامها القديمة والحديثة بأنه لا يعول علىشهادة الشهود بغير يمين إلا إذا كانت إمام القضاء وبعد حلف اليمين


* كمانصت المادة 60 من قانون إثبات على الاتى: - في غير المواد التجارية إذا كان التصرفالقانوني تزيد قيمته على خمسمائة جنيه أو كان غير محدد القيمة، فلا تجوز شهادةالشهود في إثبات وجوده أو انقضاؤه ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضى بغير ذلك.


ويقدرالالتزام باعتبار قيمته وقت صدور التصرف ويجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود إذا كانتزيادة الالتزام على خمسمائة جنيه لم تأتى ألا من ضم الفوائد والملحقات إلى الأصل.


* كمانصت المادة 61 من قانون الإثبات:- لا يجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود ولو لم تزدالقيمة على الف جنيها.


أ- فيمايخالف أو يجاوز ما أشتمل عليه دليل كتابي


ب- إذاكان المطلوب هو الباقي أو جزء من حق لا يجوز إثباته ألا بالكتابة


ج- إذاطلب أحد الخصوم في الدعوى بما تزيد قيمته على اربعون جنيها ثم عدل من طلبه إلى مالا يزيد على هذه القيمة


* كماأن التحريات التي تجرى بمعرفة الشرطة أن لم تساندها الأدلة الأخرى فلا يستمد منهاوحدها دليل إدانة للمتهم وللمحكمة أن تطرحها جانبا 0


لان الأحكام الجنائية تبنى على الجزم واللبقين وليست على الشك والتخمين 0


كما أنالحكم الصادر في جنحة إعطاء شيك بدون رصيد في الجنحة رقم لسنة جنح ( )والصادر فيها حكم حضورنا بحبس المتهم قد أصبح نهائي حيث أن المتهم لم يقم بأستئنافة في الميعاد القانوني ولميطعن فيه بالنقض 0


* وقدنصت المادة 406 إجراءات جنائية على الاتى:--


يحصل الاستئناف بتقرير في قلم كتاب المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم في ظرف عشرة أيام من تاريخ النطق بالحكم الحضورى أو إعلان الحكم الغيابي أو من تاريخ الحكم الصادر في المعارضة في الحالات التي يجوز فيها ذلك.


وللنائب العام أن يستأنف في ميعاد ثلاثين يوما من وقت صدور الحكم وله أن يقرر بالاستئناف في قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة بنظر الاستئناف.


* وعملابنص المادة 101 من قانون الإثبات التي نصت على الاتى:- الأحكام التي حازت قوةالأمر المقضي تكون حجة فيما فصلت فيه من الحقوق ولا يجوز قبول دليل ينقض هذهالحجية ولكن لتلك ألأحكام هذه الحجية إلا في نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون أن تتغير صفاتهم وتتعلق بذات الحق محلا وسببا.


* وتقضىالمحكمة بهذه الحجية من تلقاء نفسها.


بناء عليه


نلتمس الحكم:-


أولا:-براءة المتهم ورفض الدعوى المدنية


ثانيا:-بضم الجنحة رقم لسنة جنح ( )لان بها الشيك وهو الدليل والركن المادي المكون للجريمة المزعومة سند هذه الجنحة لتفادى صدور حكمين من محكمةأول درجة متناقضين عن ذات الواقعة وبين ذات الخصوم 0
*
*__________________
*

----------


## مؤمن فتحى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .
موضوع جميل ومذكرة أجمل بارك الله فيكم

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*اشكرك جدا لمرورك الكريم*
*متمنيا استفادة الجميع*

----------


## مستشار سعيد القط

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*كل الاحترام والتقدير لمرورك الكريم*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

عود مبارك يا سعادة المستشار المنتدى كان بلا روح في غيابك بانتظار ردودك ومشاركاتك القانونية الرائعة تقبل تحياتي

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*كل الاحترام والتقدير لمرورك الكريم*

----------

